# Medical Screening Exams



## Karen Powell (Mar 7, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows if its okay to bill a low level for a medical screening exam? I know that the ETMLA laws state a medical screening exam must be done on everyone to find out if the pt is considered emergent/non emergent. I can not find any information whether or not its okay to bill a pt just for the medical screening exam. 

Here is an example, pt comes in with sore throat the MD tells the pt its a non emergent issue. Then the pt has the choice whether to be seen or not. The pt decides to not be seen. Since the doctor did do a examination on the pt can I not bill a low level ER visit?

Thanks for the help,
Karen


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 8, 2010)

The facility can bill a level.  And so can the physician as long as the documentation can meet the ER low level visit.


----------



## Karen Powell (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you for your help


----------

